# $5 Dollar woofer? Here's the $10 tweeter thread!



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

After being suitably impressed by the idea of $5 (each) woofer, and finding myself in a situation of enormous bad luck (car stolen, with tweeters and sub in, but mid-bass and amp/dsp in the house, bitten by a dog, bird poo'd on me, all in about three days) I have a new (to me..) car and needed to get some tweeters and a sub.

New car is an RX8, apparently an ok OEM head unit to take signal from, and too much hassle to replace, so I have been researching tweeters. I didn't want to spend fortunes, they had to meet my 6.5" Pioneer woofers, and have angled mounting cups to enable easy a-pillar install.

I found these, and thought "what could possibly go wrong?"

80gee 2× Super 120W Power Loud Dome Speaker Tweeter for Car | eBay

As soon as they land, I'll let you know...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Always interested in bargains, make sure you post up some reviews. Sort of off topic, did you used to own a VX220?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

no resposne graphs, no specs.. your taking a likely losing gamble. 

this seems to be the cheapest tweeter i can find that might be worth a chance

Dayton Audio ND16FA-6 5/8" Soft Dome Neodymium Tweeter


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

naiku said:


> did you used to own a VX220?


Yes, 2003-ish

I did 34,500miles in 13months in it!

Nearly every day was a "long way home" or "just popping out for milk" or "oh dear, I missed my road", I just drove and drove and drove


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> no resposne graphs, no specs.. your taking a likely losing gamble.


I have a good feeling about this one. If it's appalling, I'll try those daytons and some fabrication


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Vx220 said:


> I have a good feeling about this one. If it's appalling, I'll try those daytons and some fabrication


they look identical to the generic ones i picked up at the local shop years ago to use temporarily. if they are the same, your probably going to be getting something else lol


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Interesting that the back of that tweeter looks to have a Hertz sticker on it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dallasneon said:


> Interesting that the back of that tweeter looks to have a Hertz sticker on it.


good catch. these are probably counterfeit ones which is why theyre not putting a brand and are selling so cheap


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be using the:
Dayton Audio ND16FA-6 5/8" Soft Dome Neodymium Tweeter along with the Aura Whisper 2". And for mid-bass, I'll go with the TM65.
I'm actually excited to see how the tweeter and mids will sound, for being so inexpensive.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Vx220 said:


> After being suitably impressed by the idea of $5 (each) woofer, and finding myself in a situation of enormous bad luck (car stolen, with tweeters and sub in, but mid-bass and amp/dsp in the house, bitten by a dog, bird poo'd on me, all in about three days) I have a new (to me..) car and needed to get some tweeters and a sub.
> 
> New car is an RX8, apparently an ok OEM head unit to take signal from, and too much hassle to replace, so I have been researching tweeters. I didn't want to spend fortunes, they had to meet my 6.5" Pioneer woofers, and have angled mounting cups to enable easy a-pillar install.
> 
> ...


Does the RX8 have the Bose system? If so, the head unit outputs low level signal to an amp under the rear deck which then pushes two 9" 0.5 ohm woofers in the front doors. So heads up on that. If you don't have Bose, then the head unit outputs regular high level signal, but the speakers aren't 6.5", just FYI.

If you're unsure about Bose, the factory tweeters by the side mirror are usually marked with a Bose badge. Or of course, you could pop the trunk and look underneath that factory deck/package tray for the small silver amp. It's on the passenger half.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh and there's lots of prefab RX8 boxes and amp racks on eBay. I don't own the RX8 anymore, but I did use the ZENenclosures box (it's on eBay). It was well built out of 3/4" MDF and fit perfectly. Made my own amp rack in the same spot.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> good catch. these are probably counterfeit ones which is why theyre not putting a brand and are selling so cheap


I thought that, but it's just the wires forming a similar shape to some of the hertz tweeters designs...

However, if you follow the links to their other photos, there is a Hertz logo on the crossover in some of the pics, but 'shopped out in others.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Vx220 said:


> Yes, 2003-ish
> 
> I did 34,500miles in 13months in it!
> 
> Nearly every day was a "long way home" or "just popping out for milk" or "oh dear, I missed my road", I just drove and drove and drove


Nice. I only ever saw a single of those on the road, really cool cars.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Arrived this morning, look nice enough, quite heavy

We'll see what they sound like, when I get round to installing!


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Rx8 has gone, these tweets haven't moved from the cupboard I put them in nearly six months ago, but work is getting quieter, MR2 is here and easier to work on, so let's get to it...


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

If anybody comes along looking for inexpensive tweeters, I'm guessing those Daytons mentioned above will be pretty decent. I have a slightly larger and slightly more expensive version in the 3-way bookshelf speakers I built and they are wonderful. Below is the final in-box frequency response of my project, and the zero to thirty degree off axis response for the tweeter is great. The crossover to the midrange somewhere around 3khz.

Dayton Audio ND25FA-4 1" Soft Dome Neodymium Tweeter


----------

